# R35 Washer Resevoir and motor



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

R35 Washer Resevoir and attached pump/motor for wiper blade washer supply. New/after market or used, but must be fully working.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have one now thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

